# I made the big time!...



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well, sorta.

Check out this link. Two of the eight photos currently being displayed on the home page of Lone Star Christian Sports Network are mine. Jason updates this page frequently, so they may not stay up long. This is the second time one of my pics have been displayed. In the past, I've seen Capt Rays photos on there several times also.

http://www.lscsn.com/index.php

Mike Henderson


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Cool, and I honestly think your's are the best of the lot.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats!! Very Cool.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations and well done!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Great shots Mike!! Thanks for sharing!

Trudy


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

congratulations Mike! i'm not surprised. i hope to hear of more of your photos Out There in the future.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Congratulations Mike You deserve it!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WOW Mike thats great...congrats to ya.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

That's great! Congratulations Mike!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratulations. I've been away and now I see that you've moved up to the big time. regards, Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Whoop! Well deserved Mike...I know you've been working hard at it.


----------

